# auto locks killing battery?



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok I got a 94 jeep grand V-8, the the problem is the auto locks do weird things such as lock doors when I shut off the head lights or just let it run, we have to jump it every morning and after it starts I unroll the window because all the doors lock. I just bought a new interstate battery, had alt. Checked.
So question is, I need to disable the power locks all together. How do I do this? Thanks inadvance.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Iim hoping that there is a fuse or a relay I can remove.


----------



## MNcasper (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm sure this wont be much help but what little I could find out is that the relay is plugged into a module located under the glove compartment. fwiw hope you already got this ironed out.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thank you sir, I never knew there were relays there, I removed to small black relays that clicked when I locked/unlocked the door. I guess now its a waiting game till tomorrow morning to see if its dead. Thanks again


----------



## MNcasper (Jan 9, 2009)

Hope it works out. I'll be happy if it helps you.
take care, Keith


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

When I woke up I went out to start my truck for work, then went to the wifes jeep with my fingers crossed and wow it started rite up. I think its fixed! No more power locks but who cares as long as no more dead battery every fricken morning! Thanks again for the info.


----------



## MNcasper (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad it worked. Wish I could figure out how you could fix it to give her the locks back. I'll let you know if I come up with anything. Keith


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

Most likely there is a bad switch that need to be replaced. Once to want to fix it. Taked time but not hard to do.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Power locks is the least of our worries. Im just glad it started this morning with out a jump. She only drives it once or twice a week, and I drive it from time to time. Once summer rolls around I will probably fix the locks. But thanks again


----------



## MNcasper (Jan 9, 2009)

Very Happy that I could help


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Well its been apx. 5 days and it has started every day since I pulled the power lock relays. My wife is so happy we don't have to jump it every day she even said I get bedroom goddies!  Thanks MNcasper


----------



## MNcasper (Jan 9, 2009)

Congratulations! Bedroom goodies make it even better. Enjoy and best wishes to you both


----------



## PENJrAV8R (Dec 9, 2010)

I had this problem in a SAAB I owned. The windows and locks developed a mind of their own (the windows decided to go down in the middle of January and refused to go back up). I found the problem was the button for the windows. At some point, a drink was spilled on the switch panel (on a 95 SAAB 900, this is located in the center console right behind the cup holder.... duh...) and the sugary remains were occasionally bridging the connections. Removing the panel and cleaning the circuit board with carb cleaner fixed the problem cheaply and effectively. You may want to investigate to see if you have a similar problem. Hopefully others can learn from my SAAB story...


----------

